# Tips?



## Jim Groves (Oct 4, 2016)

I think this forum is for Tips (ideas and help) not how to get Tips (money) right?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

No pretty sure there is a dollar sign indicating its for money.

Ideas and help are in advice


----------

